# Why no power for the 4 Cyl Frontier..?



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi there,

I'm a huge Nissan fan, but I am very, very disappointed with the power of the 4 cylinder Nissan Frontiers. (sorry, ..please don't take offense). I have test driven, on several occasions, the NEW 4 cylinder, 5 speed King Cab Frontiers and am very unimpressed with the power. DOn't get me wrong, I love the truck's list of standard features and the very attractive prices....but the power is ....slow at best.....

More on this...I was even able to take out a Frontier 5 speed without the sales person. I drove the truck like I stole the damn thing...but still, no real power. Immediately afterwards, I went to the Toyota dealer and drove a Tacoma...wow, what a difference! But with the Tacoma...everything is an option and you pay out the a$$ on it. That's probably why I still have a '93 toyota truck. Don't want to pay so much for a basic new Tacoma when you can get a loaded Frontier for the same price. 

Again, I'm not bashing (or trying not to) on the Frontier...because I truely like them.....attractive styling and loads of features.

Also, my father has a '93 Toyota truck as well...he wanted the Frontier too, but after the test drive he said he'll keep the old Toyota. He's in his late 50's and is not a power addict...but even he said it didn't seem to have much power.

Are we wrong....?....or are the stock Frontiers fairly slow?

Thanks....and again, I hope I don't offend anyone......


----------



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

Nope... not offended. My truck is a gutless pig. I'm thinking about getting a V6 though... big difference. If you're gonna get a new one, get a V6.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

Tolleyy said:


> *Nope... not offended. My truck is a gutless pig. I'm thinking about getting a V6 though... big difference. If you're gonna get a new one, get a V6. *


Hahahah...Classic..gutless pig! You have me rollin' on the floor with laughter. I drove the V6 Desert Runner with the 5 speed. Yes, it had ok power, but the MPG absolutely sucked. I believe it was rated at 16 city/19 hwy. Jeez, some of the V8 full size trucks get the same MPG -some even better. I think the gearing contributed to the poor MPG -- the damn thing was revving around 3000 RPM at 60-65 mph in 5th. First and second gear just crawled...

Anyhow, the V6 isn't an option for me since I'm in Cali --the current gasoline prices are $1.80 -ish for regular and still climbing. So I have to have the 4 bangers...like my G20 and the Toyota truck. I'm getting 28-36 with the Infiniti G20 and 25-30 with the Toyota. I need good MPG and good power.


----------



## Tolleyy (Dec 13, 2002)

So I take it you're looking at a 2wd then... and you thought that was gutless, try a 4cyl 4x4. My 4cyl 4x4 gets 17MPG on a good day, probably cause I always have the the skinny pedal mashed just to get up and go. I too live in Cali and just paid $1.85 for gas. My v6 pathy get s the same mileage as my truck, if not better sometimes.


----------



## currykid3 (Jan 10, 2003)

Just paid 1.80 at am/pm for regular unleaded...17 mpg I wish. My 96 4cyl 4x4 got that one time coming down cajon pass with a tail wind and the motor off . Anyway just a few words from a so-cal amature wheeler.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I test drove a 2wd auto reg cab awhile back ('00??) with the 4cyl and I was impressed. It was certainly more than adequate. OTOH...I test drove a 4WD ExCab with the 4cyl....terrible....couldn't get out of its way.


----------



## 95G ATL (Feb 18, 2003)

*IS NISSAN GOING TO REDESIGN THE FRONTIER NEXT YEAR??*



Centurion said:


> *I test drove a 2wd auto reg cab awhile back ('00??) with the 4cyl and I was impressed. It was certainly more than adequate. OTOH...I test drove a 4WD ExCab with the 4cyl....terrible....couldn't get out of its way. *


Really....hmmm? It must be the King Cab with the increased weight. I must have test driven 3-4 king cab 4 cylinder / 5 speed (2wd)...just because I thought each one was defective with power. I even drove an auto....still, in my opinion they were pretty much dogs...especially on the freeway. Just for thrills some time later I drove the V6 desert runner (2wd) with the 5 speed. Adequet power, but like I said the MPG ratings were terrible to justify getting one.

Look at it this way...if the Nissan Altima's 2.5L 4 Cyl has 175 hp and 180lbs torque, why in the heck can't they get that 2.4L 4 cyl Frontier to squeeze out at least 160hp and 170 lbs of torque? Perhaps they need to redesign that motor or switch to the 2.5L block. Nissan has lots of advantages of Toyota in power....the 3.5L Maxima/Altima vs. the 3.0L Camry/Avalon. Also the Corolla's 1.8L vs. Sentra's SE-r 2.5L. What the heck happened with the truck. It's rated at 143hp vs. Tacoma's 142hp....one hp difference...but Tacoma feels much stronger and torquey. 

Man, this totally bums me out. I really like the Frontier...and love the price for what you get. 

Anyone know if NISSAN is redesigning the Frontier...or coming out with another 4 cylinder????


----------



## Mr.Mike! (Jan 10, 2003)

I know the Altima has a pretty nice 2.5 L 4 cylinder, I don't know if they will put that in the trucks, but at least they have another decent 4 cylinder engine.


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

I am purchasing an 03 Frontier kingcab 4cyl. 5 speed. Mainly for the gas mileage and I don't need the 6 cyl. power but plan on getting the Nissan performance exhaust and k&n filter to give it more power and more mpg. I am planning on getting 30 mpg on the highway and ya can't beat that. Besides the 4 cyl. is quite a bit cheaper on price and insurance. 
If a person is considering lowering the truck at all you'd have to go with the 4cyl. since all the rest of them are on the 4x4 chassis. I'm just bummed that the power package is not available on the 03 4cyl.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I for one hope they don't switch to the new 2.5 liter engine in the Frontier since it's not built nearly as well as a KA24DE.Yeah, mine's slow too([email protected] in the 1/8th)but it is so damn bulletproof that I don't really have any complaints.The 2.5 has an open deck aluminum block and cast crank that is not as good as the closed deck high nickel iron block and main cap girdle with forged crank and rods that the KA gets.I've smacked the fuel cutoff so many times that I can't even begin to count(about 10x a week!) yet still haven't even had to replace the clutch even after 190k miles- all of it pizza delivery.There are things that you can do to improve the power output of the KA,most of them are mods for the '91-up 240sx which uses the same motor. There are turbo kits for those cars that should adapt to the Frontier or there's always an engine swap to the SR20DET!


----------



## keegach (Mar 13, 2004)

I have a 93 4x4 4 cyl. I bought it new and it now has 148k on it. I've had problems keeping the front tires from wearing evenly which seems to be resolved now with the last allignment about 3-4 years ago and I had problems with the alternator mounting bracket which killed a few alternators. Other than that it looks great and has served me well over the last 12 years.

Over time it seemed to me that it lost some of its get up and go. About a year or so ago I started using Marvel Mystery Oil (approx. 8 oz.) in the gas tank shortly after which it seemed that performance improved. In fact what I experience now is a slowness to start off and then a noticable pick up in acceleration at about 15-25 mph. I also put about 8 oz. of MMO in the crank case when I change the oil.

Anyone use this stuff? Is it really doing what I think its doing?


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

I bought a 04 frontier 4 cylinder and it has good power in my opinion. I had a 97 hardbody i totaled and when i first got the 04 i thought something was wrong with it because it felt weaker than my hardbody.
It took a good 7k for it to really open up but it definently feels much better now at almost 13k.
Comparable tacomas are always a good bit lighter which may explain them feeling stronger but go drive a S10 or ranger 4 cylinder and then get back in the nissan and suddenly it has power! 
Nissans ecus are picky and seem to try and maximize fuel economy. I often pull a 1500lb boat with it and other times ill pull 2 quads and a dirtbike and it dosent really affect it much.


----------



## spec240sx (Aug 22, 2004)

keegach said:


> I have a 93 4x4 4 cyl. I bought it new and it now has 148k on it. I've had problems keeping the front tires from wearing evenly which seems to be resolved now with the last allignment about 3-4 years ago and I had problems with the alternator mounting bracket which killed a few alternators. Other than that it looks great and has served me well over the last 12 years.
> 
> Over time it seemed to me that it lost some of its get up and go. About a year or so ago I started using Marvel Mystery Oil (approx. 8 oz.) in the gas tank shortly after which it seemed that performance improved. In fact what I experience now is a slowness to start off and then a noticable pick up in acceleration at about 15-25 mph. I also put about 8 oz. of MMO in the crank case when I change the oil.
> 
> Anyone use this stuff? Is it really doing what I think its doing?


What it IS doing is making up for the OffBrand Watered Methanol gas and slow and go traffic that is goes through.
The MMO is just compensating for better maintainence and Long Road trips. AND that is what it was made for :thumbup:
-
The KA in the fronty was built to HAUL loads, not to _HAUL a--_.
NISSAN did not make the motor with 1 more HP to top Toyota. The DOG came UP to NISSAN's HP for competition and still does not match the pulling, cargo load or real world abuse that the Frontier can handle. 
The KA is a LONG stroke, which makes the pwr feel more linear and not as sharp as the short strokes in the Toys and Ford/Mazda, GM/Isuzu's.
The ECU keeps the pwr down. AS the engine with a modded ECU(which is not in production for street use) can turn up the pwr sitting in hiding, to 164HP/162TQ. 
If you want more _haul_, get an Underdrive pulley. It will improve the MPG and Increase the USABLE hp that is there. More so than any exhaust or intake mod will ever do. Yet, all 3 together should get someone close or over the above Flywheel #'s without an ECU mod.
Just some INFO


----------

